
Is Facebook the next Google?  - makimaki
http://www.slate.com/id/2177562/
======
BrandonM
Key insight:

 _The secret of Google's success? They let you market anything, no matter how
uncool, to anyone who can figure out a PC. We can Google for anything and buy
it without anyone knowing. Google for "dandruff," "hemorrhoids," or "erictile
disfunction" [sic]. Boom, boom, and boom--$4 billion adds up fast. Do you
think I'm going to let Facebook use me to hawk Preparation H to fellow
writers? Not a chance._

I hadn't even thought of that. One reason Google is so powerful with its
advertising is that it is _private_. A lot of Internet purchases fall under
this banner besides those mentioned above; a big one that comes to mind is
gifts. Someone looking to purchase a gift for a friend is not going to do it
through Facebook for fear that they might learn about it before receiving it.
They will also be unqualified to review the merit of the item since they are
not the ones who own it.

Facebook's advertising plan might work. It certainly has to be an improvement
over their current methods. Then again, it has the potential to drive away
users who are tired of being constantly marketed to. (Is it just me, or does
it seem like when I finally do decide to buy something, it's a lot harder to
find than when I didn't want it?) I agree, however, that Google certainly has
the upper hand here with a model that Facebook can never hope to match,
because on Google, many users are actually looking to buy something.

------
mattmaroon
Can I get a greasemonkey script that removes all articles about Facebook from
tech sites please?

------
alaskamiller
Facebook is the next AOL. Started as a walled garden. Tried to reach into
content delivery and now transitioning into full service ad company. But NO
ONE has a more lucrative platform than the Internet and email.

~~~
pg
The guys running FB are a lot smarter than the guys running AOL were. From
what I remember, AOL didn't have a hackerly culture even at the very
beginning.

------
eusman
at last an article that speaks the truth

------
tptacek
No.

